# Double Layer DVD, not recognized as recordable DVD

## orange_juice

Hallo!

A few months ago I successfully burnt a Ricoh double layer DVD + R with K3B.

Now, when I insert the same brand DVD into the same recorder ... it cannot be recognized.

This issue occurs either from K3B or from command line with cdrecord and growisofs.

Moreover, when I insert an ordinary DVD into the drive, I get a pop up message, asking me what to do with the inserted medium (Do nothing, burn a new DVD with K3B, etc).

When I insert a double layer DVD ... nothing occurs!!!

Where should I be searching for the solution of the problem?

Kind regards,

orange_juice

```
cd-info

cd-info version 0.78.2 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Copyright (c) 2003, 2004, 2005 R. Bernstein

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.

There is NO warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A

PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

CD location   : /dev/cdrom

CD driver name: GNU/Linux

   access mode: ioctl

Vendor                      : _NEC

Model                       : DVD_RW ND-3540A

Revision                    : 1.01

Hardware                                  : CD-ROM or DVD

Can eject                                 : Yes

Can close tray                            : Yes

Can disable manual eject                  : Yes

Can select juke-box disc                  : No

Can set drive speed                       : No

Can read multiple sessions (e.g. PhotoCD) : Yes

Can hard reset device                     : Yes

Reading....

  Can read Mode 2 Form 1                  : Yes

  Can read Mode 2 Form 2                  : Yes

  Can read (S)VCD (i.e. Mode 2 Form 1/2)  : Yes

  Can read C2 Errors                      : Yes

  Can read IRSC                           : Yes

  Can read Media Channel Number (or UPC)  : Yes

  Can play audio                          : Yes

  Can read CD-DA                          : Yes

  Can read CD-R                           : Yes

  Can read CD-RW                          : Yes

  Can read DVD-ROM                        : Yes

Writing....

  Can write CD-RW                         : Yes

  Can write DVD-R                         : Yes

  Can write DVD-RAM                       : No

  Can write DVD-RW                        : No

  Can write DVD+RW                        : No

----------

## DirtyHairy

You could try downgrading growisofs and cdrecord (or cdrtools that is) and also reverting to an older kernel to see if it makes any difference...

----------

## orange_juice

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> You could try downgrading growisofs and cdrecord (or cdrtools that is) and also reverting to an older kernel to see if it makes any difference...

 

Thanx for the answer. I tried to boot from older kernels, eg 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 and 2.6.24-gentoo-r4. I did not have the time to downgrade growisofs or cdrecord, moreover I did not have access to gui envirnment due to the driver of my card that had to be recompiled but there was no directory for /usr/src/linux to point at ... 

... still no result. 

Do you think that if I bought a new DVD-RW, it would work? How can we specify if it is a hardware support issue?

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## DirtyHairy

You could also boot from some other distros live CD and see if it works there. I would also try another brand of disks, perhaps something has changed without changing the branding.

----------

## orange_juice

I tried kubuntu and Freespire with no luck ...

I will try another brand of DVDs although it is the same package I used when it worked ... It had 5 pieces inside, I had used 3 and remained 2 ...   :Sad: 

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## DirtyHairy

As a last resort, you can try out if windows can recognize the disks. I remember having seen some PC magazines advertising some sort of bootable windows rescue DVD, you could try to get your hands at one of those if you haven't got an installation left. Also, Virtualbox can passthrough ATAPI commands, so you could also try with a virtual installation (or use this to boot an image of said DVD if this is your only drive).

----------

## orange_juice

Thank God,

Micro$oft is unable to recognize it either.

I will try to buy new DVDs and then new DVD Recorder!

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

